# Basenjis, Lab Pup, Pugs, Chihuahua & Horse



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

LOTS of photos!!


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

They are all beautiful. Don't know why but I imagined Basenjis to be bigger than that , the lab pup is almost as big, they are beautiful dogs, especially the tri coloured ones


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Lovely photo's 

I would love a Basenji


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Great pics Hun


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Goldstar said:


> They are all beautiful. Don't know why but I imagined Basenjis to be bigger than that , the lab pup is almost as big, they are beautiful dogs, especially the tri coloured ones


People always tell me they expect the basenji's to be bigger when they meet them in person, they are quite small dogs - perfect size IMO 



PetloverJo said:


> Lovely photo's
> 
> I would love a Basenji


Take your pick :laugh:



Mese said:


> Great pics Hun


Thank you!


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

Beautiful dogs 

The lab pup looks so cheeky!! And your Basenjis are just gorgeous


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

I love Basenjis :001_wub: 

Gorgeous pictures of the doglets, stunning horse also


----------



## newton123 (Mar 17, 2012)

very nice pics...i love it.


----------



## Chihuahua-Rocky (May 10, 2011)

Love the Chihuahua and the red Basenji!!!


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

PetloverJo said:


> Lovely photo's
> 
> I would love a Basenji


Me too, all lovely dogs and a lovely horse as well


----------

